

Ask HN: How to revert to old Twitter profile page design? - datacog

Like many others, I am starting to hate the new Twitter design, is it possible to revert to the old one ?
======
bluerail
Does this helps.. [http://www.digitbrunch.com/internet/how-to-get-back-old-
twit...](http://www.digitbrunch.com/internet/how-to-get-back-old-twitter-
design)

~~~
datacog
Seems it locally applies a css. Any permanent option within twitter settings
to revert ?

~~~
bluerail
Nope, AFAIK, there is no settings that allows its users to use the old twitter
profile..

